# Another new recipe sucess-white chili



## Delbert Ealy (Mar 20, 2011)

2 1/2 pounds boneless skinless chicken diced
1 large onion
1 large green pepper
1 can of green chilis
1 1/2 pounds of tomatillos
40 oz of chicken stock
8 oz of frozen corn 
8 oz of pepperjack cheese
1 tbsp garlic powder
1 tbsp dried cilantro
1 large can of white beans

I diced the chicken and tossed it in my largest pot with a bit of bacon grease and cooked it until it was just browning, in the mean time I cut up the onion and pepper then added it to the pot when the chicken was brown. I cooked the onion and pepper down until they were just beginning to brown as well. In the meantime I husked and cut up the tomatillios. I added the chilis and stirred well. Then chicken stock went in, followed by the tomatillos and the garlic powder. Cook until the tomatillos are soft, then add the beans(drained) and the corn. 
Contiue cooking until the corn is tender, then add the cilantro, and then the cheese. 
A few notes;
The whole process took about one and a half hours, and on a gas stove burner set on high. 
More pepperjack may be added for a deeper spice and more heat.
The flavor was good, you get a good chicken flavor, a mellowness from the beans and a hint of sweetness from the corn. What was really funny was the comment from my wife about how the heat doesn't really hit until you swallow. That had me rolling, and its true, the finish is a mellow heat.
This was my first time using tomatillos and I was pleasantly surprised, I had some lime to add to this chili for a bit of brightness, but I left it out, with the tomatillos and the cilantro, it didn't need it. 
When eating the chili, it feels very light, and a bowlful goes down easily, and it left me with a mild warmth in my middle. However it is more filling than some of the other meals I make, I still feel full after several hours.
One of my daughters thought it was a bit too spicy, and I served a dollop of sour cream on my wifes bowlful, but the consensus was that this was a good meal. There is enough to have tomorrow night as well.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 20, 2011)

That sounds great, I love one-pot dishes like that. I think I could make that in the pressure cooker, too, and add the cheese and cilantro at the end. I love fresh cilantro, so I would probably replace that and add fresh garlic also. Now, to find who carries tomatillos out here...

Stefan


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Mar 20, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> That sounds great, I love one-pot dishes like that. I think I could make that in the pressure cooker, too, and add the cheese and cilantro at the end. I love fresh cilantro, so I would probably replace that and add fresh garlic also. Now, to find who carries tomatillos out here...
> 
> Stefan




Stefan,
I think you could replace the tomatillios with green tomatoes if they are easier to get. My local grocery store carries the tomatillios, but not green tomatoes, I have to wait for the local farmers to get those.

I like the one pot dishes as well, I find it much easier than having many pots to clean after dinner.


----------



## cnochef (Mar 21, 2011)

Excellent idea, Delbert!

I make a white meat sauce (aka ragu Bolognese bianco) for pasta that is very similar. To add depth of flavor, I use dried porcini mushrooms that I turn to powder in my spice grinder. Maybe you want to try that idea for your chili?


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Mar 21, 2011)

Although I surprised my wife with a few of the ingredients(I didn't tell her about the tomatillios) I don't think I could get away with using mushrooms, But I might try it anyway the next time I make chicken stew.


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 21, 2011)

I have an aversion to mushrooms, butt when you take the dried ones and powder them they are a whole different ball game. I would, however, experiment with a small dish of some sort before committing to a large pot of something!


----------

